# Review: P7 Ever Light from Airbike



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

P7 Ever Light from Airbike (Korea)

Someone mentioned this light a while ago (Candlepower or MTBR forums?), so I had a look. The website was in Korean, and even with Google translating 40% of it, I could still make out the important part: a single LED 670 lumen bike light for under $200. I couldn't resist, so I ordered one from the eBay store (shipping in just over a week).









What you get is a hefty, bar-mount only, aluminium light head (MR11 sized), a 3 cell Li-Ion battery pack, a charger with an Asian plug, and instructions in Korean. The charger cord is a common appliance type, so a replacement was easily had (I already had a spare from a dead laptop), and the instructions - well I'm working on translating them (anyone read Korean?). I suspect [email protected] will beat me to it as he's appears to be carrying these lights.

Size compared to a DiNotte 200L








(you can search this forum for my previous reviews on the DiNottes)

The light head is nicely finished. The reflector is a sizable aluminium chromed piece that is also the primary heat sink for the LED (a Seoul P7, if you haven't guessed yet). There was no thermal grease coupling this heat sink to the case. There did not appear to be much in the way of electronics inside the housing, but I did not dismantle it. The front lens is glass with an o-ring seal. There's an additional o-ring at the back of the bezel, but it seats to a knurled surface. There is no o-ring on the back plate or switch.

The bar mount is industrial, and appears to be well made. It's not quick to install/remove, but it holds the light firmly though the rough stuff. You can aim the light side to side.

The battery is not as nicely finished, but is functional, with straps that secure it firmly to any tube. There is enough cord to install it on your top tube. I installed it on my stem, as my TT has cables running underneath it, which interferes with the battery mount. If you have a really short stem and no top tube, you may have some challenges mounting this battery (there is always a way!).

There is no helmet mount. .

Turning the light on and off toggles it through 4 modes - low:med:flash:high. It's not exactly convenient, but if you just leave the light on, it works fine. I'm use to turning it off when we pause or stop to re-group, and it would be nice if the unit would turn on to the last setting instead of toggling to the next.

The instruction page seems to indicate that the low power setting is 5W (375 lumen) and the high power setting is 13W (670 lumen). I can't tell if it is constant current controlled, or direct drive, or if the PWM circuit is in the battery case. Other people report the runtime on high is 3hr, which does not add up assuming they are using available ~2.5Ah cells, so I'm assuming the power level drops in time as the batteries are nearing depletion. Regardless, it has a decent run time.

Beam Profile:








The P7 Ever Light had a very bright wide flood like beam, the only thing that comes close is my 13 year old Niterider 32W dual halogen (which also has a brighter spot). I've plotted the DiNotte 200L and a Niterider 10W HID for comparison. The P7 Ever Light does not have a bright center spot, but it easily puts out as much light (if not more) as the NR HID, it just spreads out the lumens more.

Crappy beam shots: (Sorry, I haven't had time to re-shoot these)









On the trail, the Ever Light literally shines on twisty single track. The flood beam lights up the trail nicely with plenty of light. On fast strait downhills, the lack of a center hot spot prevents you from completely letting loose, as the beam does not penetrate as well as, say a NR HID. There is still plenty of light shinning far down the trail, but the flood beam's near-field mutes the distance. As with most reflector type optics, the beam has a rapid cutoff in the periphery, object suddenly disappear as you pass them.

I like the beam. Being a bar-mount/single-track type of person, this is a nice light. The medium setting was just fine for most trails, and the high was nice at gravity assisted speeds.

If they were to produce a helmet mount, they should probably try producing a spot optic - although some people like a flood on the helmet.

Lumen Maintenance: you'll have to wait till next year. The unit gets pretty warm when you run it on high.









For under $200, this is a pretty nice light. A few quirks, but very usable, and very bright.

I'll post updates when I get more information.


----------



## BobRocket (Jul 19, 2004)

Nice write up.


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

itsdoable, Thanks for that.
I think they will sell like hot cakes at that price.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

The beam pattern looks very similar to what the MTE P-7 torches produce. Oh yeah, great write up by the way. I think the Achillies' heel of this product is the mount that the light engine sits on. I can't explain it but I don't like the look of that plastic piece where it slides onto the mount. Even so, you can't beat the bang for the buck ($) Sure, you could mode a P-7 torch with an external battery and do the same thing but the modes on the Ever Light seem to be more conducive to bike use IMO....that is of course unless you have to toggle through on/off as well  Could you explain more about the on/off switch so we can clarify that question.


----------



## Surestick Malone (Jan 24, 2004)

Any info on why these aren't putting out more lumens? 
Is the P7 not driven at the full 2.8A for heat control purposes or is it a lower bin than 900 lumen U bin that seems to be the popular one?


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

Cat-man-do said:


> ... I think the Achillies' heel of this product is the mount that the light engine sits on. I can't explain it but I don't like the look of that plastic piece where it slides onto the mount.....


The light does not slide onto the mount. The thumb screw threads directly into the aluminium base of the light. Its a pretty solid mount, just not quick to attach. The supplied rubber gasket is not quite thick enough to grip a 22mm bar (the narrowest part) but is fine around the stem bulge.



Cat-man-do said:


> .......that is of course unless you have to toggle through on/off as well Could you explain more about the on/off switch so we can clarify that question.


Turn it on, it's on low. 
Turn it off. 
Turn it on, it's on medium. 
Turn it off. 
Turn it on, it blinks. 
Turn it off.
Turn it on, it's on high.
Turn it off.
Turn it on, its on low.
You get the rest...



Surestick Malone said:


> Any info on why these aren't putting out more lumens?
> Is the P7 not driven at the full 2.8A for heat control purposes or is it a lower bin than 900 lumen U bin that seems to be the popular one?


Not sure what the U-bin is. The Ever Light is probably a B-bin, which gives the "typical" ~700 lumens at 2.8A. 900 lumens would be the E-bin? The higher bins are probably not that common, and I'm not sure you can expect a production light this soon to have a 900~1000 lumen bin at this price.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

> *itsdoable wrote:* ...The light does not slide onto the mount. The thumb screw threads directly into the aluminium base of the light. Its a pretty solid mount, just not quick to attach. The supplied rubber gasket is not quite thick enough to grip a 22mm bar (the narrowest part) but is fine around the stem bulge.


okay...so there's no quick release or slide mount...that's not so bad...I was thinking it had a slide mount made with cheap brittle plastic. The one piece setup _might_ be stronger.



> * itsdoable also wrote:* ( about the light switch )...Turn it on, it's on low.
> Turn it off.
> Turn it on, it's on medium.
> Turn it off.
> ...


:shocked: Uh?..:skep: ...apparently the Korean's have never built too many bike lights.  
At this point I think it would have been better if they had kept it a little more simple. Something like this...
turn on and it's high
turn off...on and it's low ( 350lm )
turn off ...on and it's high..
just leave the blinking mode out...simply too much switching going on.


----------



## kadshark (Sep 19, 2008)

*EV Value*

Being new to the flashlight-aholic scene, I am hoping someone can confirm my common sense understanding of itsdoable's EV graph. It looks to me like the 200L actually would project light farther down the road (in my case) than the Airbike light, and just not spread the light as wide around the periphery. Is it possible then that you're actually better off at speed on a road with a 200L then with the Airbike light, or do you need the peripheral light just as much as the long throw, even on the road? Sorry, if this question starts some thread drift, but I am actually very curious about how the two lights compare (as they're both in my budget for a new bike light) and I don't really have any experience using bike lights... Thanks.


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

Cat-man-do said:


> ...:shocked: Uh?..:skep: ...apparently the Korean's have never built too many bike lights.  ...


... I'd be a little careful painting all Koreans from one person's design... (acknowledging emoticon...)

However, it's not that bad if you just leave the light on your preferred setting. HID users are use to that. Of course when you have the choice of settings, you kind of want to try them out. Also, from a design point of view, a mechanical off switch means no parasitic current on the light, so you can leave it plugged in for the week(s) without worrying about battery charge level on your next ride. It's also the simplest, cheapest, reliable switch, and falls into the price point.



kadshark said:


> ...It looks to me like the 200L actually would project light farther down the road (in my case) than the Airbike light, and just not spread the light as wide around the periphery.


Basically true, the hot spot in the middle is brighter on a 200L (with the stock narrow optics), but you get more tunnel vision. In general, the brighter the hot spot, the faster you can go before you start out-running your lights. Unless you are in tight twisty stuff, then the narrow optics really slow you down. It comes down to personal preference, and the type of riding you do.


----------



## SBK (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice review! Any chance of an internals shot? Sounds like you had the head off, I'd sure like to get a look inside one of those lights. One of the Candlepower guys ditched the bulky mount and set it up on a TwoFish Lockblock like some folks use for flashlights on the helmet/bars. Looks quite a bit more tidy, might be worth giving it a shot? 

If you do take it apart for some pics inside, please measure the length of the reflector itself. There's an optic (like the one used in the 200L) in the Candlepower classifieds that sounds like it's the right diameter. Might be a way to tighten that P7 into a bit more of a spot.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

> * itsdoable wrote:*...... I'd be a little careful painting all Koreans from one person's design... (acknowledging emoticon...)


..I think perhaps you are reading a little more into my comment than what was intended. No slur against Koreans was intended.



> * My previous comment:* ....:shocked: Uh? :skep: .. ...apparently the Korean's have never built too many bike lights. ..


...over all I think if you re-read my comments you will see that I was upbeat about the light. I did criticize the mount and the switch. The operation of the switch "is" very unlike anything else made for bike lights. Nevertheless I like the idea of a $200 P-7 LED bike light. It is a good choice for people on a tight budget. My statement was based on the fact that not too many Korean manufactures are making high profile bike lights. If I am wrong about that than please show me a couple links to these high profile bike lights. This is not to say that the Koreans aren't a very inventive and enterprising people. I believe they are. They are also a very proud people. One day they ( the Korean manufactures ) will use their Korean made semiconductors and help change the world as we know it. Peace dude..:thumbsup:


----------



## bee (Apr 7, 2008)

itsdoable said:


> Crappy beam shots: (Sorry, I haven't had time to re-shoot these)


Nice review! :thumbsup: That dinosaur on your bars is cool too.


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

SBK said:


> Nice review! Any chance of an internals shot? Sounds like you had the head off, I'd sure like to get a look inside one of those lights. One of the Candlepower guys ditched the bulky mount and set it up on a TwoFish Lockblock like some folks use for flashlights on the helmet/bars. Looks quite a bit more tidy, might be worth giving it a shot?
> 
> If you do take it apart for some pics inside, please measure the length of the reflector itself. There's an optic (like the one used in the 200L) in the Candlepower classifieds that sounds like it's the right diameter. Might be a way to tighten that P7 into a bit more of a spot.


I popped open the unit, but didnot disassemble, that requires some desoldering, and I wanted to run the light for a while the way it was built. I'm not sure you'll be able to replace the optic, it also appears to be the heatsink (neat idea). I have some TwoFish Lockblocks, and they do go on and off quickly, but the stock mount is much more secure and rigid. It's just a bit slow installing and removing. And again, I just want to run it the way it was built. After a while, if I'm still annoyed, I'll start modifying.



Cat-man-do said:


> ..I think perhaps you are reading a little more into my comment than what was intended. No slur against Koreans was intended...


No worries, it's just too easy to miss-read the intent on typed internet text.


----------



## Johnnydrz (Jul 8, 2005)

*Extra batteries...*

I just received the P7 Ever light and quickly installed it on my commuter bike (Singlespeed road). I'll be travelling about 30km each way. I'm looking to build myself an extra battery kit, but I don't know what I should be searching for at this stage. Back when I built my mountain bike lights, I used 20w halogens with 14.4v NI-MH packs. But that was years ago. I don't know anything about Li-Ion (or other newer) batteries.

Thanks in advance,

Johnnydrz


----------



## Johnnydrz (Jul 8, 2005)

*Mounting bracket....*

I'm back with a quick question: is there a simple way to modify the handlebar bracket so that it becomes easy on, easy off? The handlebar mount on this light does not really make sense to me, unless you want to leave the light on your bar. There should also be an option to get a second mount, to use this light on more than one bike.

I commuted with this light this morning. Started at 6:20 (Montreal time) and it was still night time. The light was certainly good enough for the road. Good spread of light and plenty up front. But that mount....there's gotta be a better way of mounting this light...

I'm really open to suggestions !!!

Johnnydrz


----------



## tgreathead (Mar 8, 2004)

FYI to all, the new model has been released:
New Airbike SL2 light system with SSC P7 LED, 700 lumen

Johnnydrz, looks like they answered your bracket question:


----------



## tgreathead (Mar 8, 2004)

And a whole new light has been released too, apparently not under the AirBike name: Hanlite SSC P7 Gold light system, 900 lumens
EDIT: I actually just found out that Hanlite is a different company that has been around for a while, the eBay seller just decided to start carrying them too.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Excellent review itsdoable!

I'm not up to par on much of these new LED internals, but is that the same LED unit as the Lupine Tesla?
I wonder if that upgraded Airbike SL2 system has a helmet mount now too? ...maybe not.


----------



## SBK (Oct 18, 2006)

BikeSATORI said:


> I'm not up to par on much of these new LED internals, but is that the same LED unit as the Lupine Tesla?


Yep, same type of emitter, SSCP7. Basically the "die" or core of the SSCP4 x 4, wired in parallel.



BikeSATORI said:


> I wonder if that upgraded Airbike SL2 system has a helmet mount now too? ...maybe not.


Dunno, but the price of the tweaked new SL2 version went up $70 _(WOW! That's an increase of over 40%!)_ vs. the original Airbike P7 offered starting a few weeks ago - for some pretty minor tweaks. Once these things hit the $250-300 range like they appear to now for whatever reason, they go from being a bargain to just being a halfway decent deal. Bummer!

At some point, these are less attractive than something like the iBlaast, even considering a small price penalty. The original 3 x SSCP4 iBlaast can currently be had for just less than $200, with the 3 x Cree R2 for $235. Battery + charger for just under $100 more and you've got a really high-quality, upgradeable light with a very nice user interface for only a few bucks more than the Airbike.


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

Cool.

Looks like the original (SL1) has been upgraded to a quick release as well.

SL2: Upgraded LED, controller, bar mount and packaging starts to add up.

The Hanlite also comes with a helmet mount too.



SBK said:


> At some point, these are less attractive than something like the iBlaast, even considering a small price penalty. The original 3 x SSCP4 iBlaast can currently be had for just less than $200, with the 3 x Cree R2 for $235. Battery + charger for just under $100 more and you've got a really high-quality, upgradeable light with a very nice user interface for only a few bucks more than the Airbike.


The Nightlighting iBlaasts have always been a good deal for an excellent light, I had some of their original housing kits from several years ago (mine need an LED upgrade - this year I think). What I'd like to see is something like the the Ever Light in a package the size of the DiNotte single LED units - basically an Ultra-5 with a Cree MCE in it.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

> * tgreathead wrote:* FYI to all, the new model has been released:
> New Airbike SL2 light system with SSC P7 LED, 700 lumen
> 
> Johnnydrz, looks like they answered your bracket question:


When news of this gets out these things are going to sell like hotcakes. ( Yeah, I know ...someone already said that.. ) If you don't have the coin for the expensive light sets these are the next best thing if you can't DIY. Of course a good P-7 torch ( even less coin ) will do the same thing...you just have to change the batteries more often.


----------



## SBK (Oct 18, 2006)

itsdoable said:


> SL2: Upgraded LED, controller, bar mount and packaging starts to add up.


I could be wrong, but I had some email exchange with the Airbike people regarding the SL2 and I didn't get the impression that there was actually an emitter change. More like a drive circuit efficiency improvement. I would guess based on the numbers it's still a C-bin P7.



itsdoable said:


> The Nightlighting iBlaasts have always been a good deal for an excellent light, I had some of their original housing kits from several years ago (mine need an LED upgrade - this year I think). What I'd like to see is something like the the Ever Light in a package the size of the DiNotte single LED units - basically an Ultra-5 with a Cree MCE in it.


The iBlaast is a great light and a good design. I like that they have excellent after-sales support thru reasonably price upgrades, and that they offer either a fully-supported end-user upgrade kit, or will happily upgrade the hardware for you. Very cool.

I've done some experimenting with the 4-die P7 emitter in small reflectors and it seems a bit troublesome to get any real "throw" out of the light. The P7 seems like it's forte' is flood light. I have a P7 in a 27mm reflector and it seems to offer decent punch, but not as much punch as a multi-emitter light running smaller reflectors. I think maybe the reflector "efficiency" equation must get twisted up when the relative size of the emitter vs. the reflector gets outside typical proportion.


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

> I've done some experimenting with the 4-die P7 emitter in small reflectors and it seems a bit troublesome to get any real "throw" out of the light. The P7 seems like it's forte' is flood light. I have a P7 in a 27mm reflector and it seems to offer decent punch, but not as much punch as a multi-emitter light running smaller reflectors. I think maybe the reflector "efficiency" equation must get twisted up when the relative size of the emitter vs. the reflector gets outside typical proportion.


I wonder what the P7 would be like with an aspheric lens, I might give it a try unless others already know the results.


----------



## SBK (Oct 18, 2006)

yetibetty said:


> I wonder what the P7 would be like with an aspheric lens, I might give it a try unless others already know the results.


Beamshots of a P7 aspheric *here* on CPF.


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

SBK, Thanks for that.

Not for me though.


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

Interesting. They have a $180 700 lumen revision with 3.7 volts, 9600mA with 5 hour runtime driving the light at 2.1a or the gold $280 revision with 3.7 volts, 14400mA with 900 lumen claimed with 6 hour runtime driving the light at 2.8a. We need beamshots!

900 lumen at 10 watts matches what the LED OEM claims: http://www.ledsmagazine.com/news/5/2/27


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

*Airbike*



Cat-man-do said:


> When news of this gets out these things are going to sell like hotcakes. ( Yeah, I know ...someone already said that.. ) If you don't have the coin for the expensive light sets these are the next best thing if you can't DIY. Of course a good P-7 torch ( even less coin ) will do the same thing...you just have to change the batteries more often.


Just recently Airbike contacted GeoMan Gear to market their lights.

Their minimum purchase is large. If we can do a group buy, GeoMan Gear might be interested in supplying them to MTBR members. We're still bound to ascertain product quality and manufacturer support - which is in process. Frankly, we don't know too much about the company. Any feedback you have would be appreciated.

Please send an email to [email protected] (click this link) to let us know of your interest in a particular model or if you have feedback to share with us.

We'll establish prices as soon as we determine interest from the MTBR community and the qualifications of the company.

Thank you!


----------



## chuckie33 (Oct 2, 2008)

The Hanlite 700L for $180 looks to be the same as the Airbike 700L for $240. The Airbike light has a few more settings and looks to possibly have a smaller battery. Anybody got any info on the Hanlite? They are both from the same seller I believe. I am strongly leaning towards picking one of these up for a flood type handlebar light.


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Does anyone get the impresion that these lights have been rushed to the market place just before the MCE hits the streets to off load the old P7`s .Before the price has to drop , then the same will happen next year just before the next big thing .

It is getting to the point where it is cheaper to buy one of these generic lights than build your own .


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Almost...*



troutie-mtb said:


> Does anyone get the impresion that these lights have been rushed to the market place just before the MCE hits the streets to off load the old P7`s .Before the price has to drop , then the same will happen next year just before the next big thing .
> 
> It is getting to the point where it is cheaper to buy one of these generic lights than build your own .


This from the guy who has a lathe...

Here's my addition on this:
Maxflex	$38 shipped
MCE $23 shipped
optic $6.71 no idea on shipping
11.1v 2400mah with charger $72.95 shipped
housing/mount $40 shipped
total: $180.66 + some for the optic shipping.


----------



## reklar (Jan 28, 2004)

*200L helmet / Airbike Bars?*

Nice writeup ... thinking of running the 200L on the helmet and the Airbike on the bars--good combo?


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

reklar said:


> Nice writeup ... thinking of running the 200L on the helmet and the Airbike on the bars--good combo?


I've never run both on a bike, and I generally don't use a helmet mount. But I suspect the 200L with the stock spot optic would compliment the wide flood bar light nicely.


----------



## BobRocket (Jul 19, 2004)

I've see the P7 in person and it is a fabulous flood, but has no spot at all.

The suggestion to use a 200L is a really good idea. However I'd use a 400L which would give the best results for a nice spot on the helmet.

My buddy with the P7 cast his flood and I cast my 400L and they complement one another perfectly.


----------



## chuckie33 (Oct 2, 2008)

Anybody tried or read a review on these Hanlite lights showing up on ebay? Seem very similar to the Airbike lights and are being sold by the same guy.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

GEOMAN said:


> Just recently Airbike contacted GeoMan Gear to market their lights.
> 
> Their minimum purchase is large. If we can do a group buy, GeoMan Gear might be interested in supplying them to MTBR members. We're still bound to ascertain product quality and manufacturer support - which is in process. Frankly, we don't know too much about the company. Any feedback you have would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


We are officially offering the Airbike P7 SL2 Ever Light (newest model) for $235 + 7 (for delivery) for a total of $242. They are presently selling on eBay for $264 delivered.

If you want one, please let me know by clicking my email address here >> [email protected] << - send your details (email address, mailing address, & phone #) and desired color choice. We'll send an invoice via email from which you can pay from. Delivery will be 1 - 2 weeks, according to Airbike.

Sorry, US deliveries only at this price. For an additional $20 we can ship internationally.


----------



## reklar (Jan 28, 2004)

What the difference between the new model and the older one?


----------



## Johnnydrz (Jul 8, 2005)

From what I can remember, the SL1 has 670 lumens vs 700 for the SL2, and on MY SL1, I have the "not quick release" bar mount. The switch has also changed from a rocker type to a push type. 

That's as much as I know...

Johnnydrz


----------



## reklar (Jan 28, 2004)

Hmm ... just ordered the SL1 from On One the other day. Worth it to cancel and go for the SL2?


----------



## Johnnydrz (Jul 8, 2005)

... I personally would consider getting the SL2 instead of the SL1...


----------



## Lev (Oct 12, 2004)

itsdoable said:


> I've never run both on a bike, and I generally don't use a helmet mount. But I suspect the 200L with the stock spot optic would compliment the wide flood bar light nicely.


How bout one the Airbikes on the bars with a P7 Torch on the head? Ultimate cheap man setup? Or too much of the same thing to compliment one another?


----------



## reklar (Jan 28, 2004)

ignore - double post


----------



## reklar (Jan 28, 2004)

GEOMAN said:


> We are officially offering the Airbike P7 SL2 Ever Light (newest model) for $235 + 7 (for delivery) for a total of $242. They are presently selling on eBay for $264 delivered.
> 
> If you want one, please let me know by clicking my email address here >> [email protected]


Yo Geoman, I sent an email on Thursday but haven't received an invoice.
Please let me know what's going on or if you didn't receive it I can
send another email ... thx


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

reklar said:


> Yo Geoman, I sent an email on Thursday but haven't received an invoice.
> Please let me know what's going on or if you didn't receive it I can
> send another email ... thx


Got it!

Setting up shipping from Korea now.

Check you email box for a message from GeoMan.

Thank you!


----------



## reklar (Jan 28, 2004)

GEOMAN said:


> Got it!
> 
> Setting up shipping from Korea now.
> 
> ...


Got it ... thanks!


----------



## seeker (Feb 15, 2004)

What's the difference between this

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280277442709

for $204 with shipping to US, and the unit quoted below?

It appears to have the same lumen rating and battery capacity.

There does appear to be a physical difference in the light itself, but I'm trying to justify the extra $38.

Thanks in advance for any feedback.



GEOMAN said:


> We are officially offering the Airbike P7 SL2 Ever Light (newest model) for $235 + 7 (for delivery) for a total of $242. They are presently selling on eBay for $264 delivered.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Hmmm, frankly, I've asked the Korean distributor for more information on the Hanlite. I don't know what the differences are...


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

GEOMAN said:


> We are officially offering the Airbike P7 SL2 Ever Light (newest model) for $235 + 7 (for delivery) for a total of $242. They are presently selling on eBay for $264 delivered.
> 
> If you want one, please let me know by clicking my email address here >> [email protected] << - send your details (email address, mailing address, & phone #). Black only. We'll send an invoice via email from which you can pay from. Delivery will be 1 - 2 weeks, according to Airbike.
> 
> Sorry, US deliveries only at this price. For an additional $20 we can ship internationally.


The AirBike P7 Ever Light SL2's are now enroute from overseas. Thank you for all that ordered.

We still have a few units (in black) available for the MTBR Group Buy if you are interested (see quote, above).

Thank you!


----------



## tgreathead (Mar 8, 2004)

So its been a few months, what's a consensus from the owners?
I'm now debating between the SL2 and Kentro.


----------



## reklar (Jan 28, 2004)

tgreathead said:


> So its been a few months, what's a consensus from the owners?
> I'm now debating between the SL2 and Kentro.


 I like mine ... bright beam, good battery life. The mount on it wasn't the best for my handlebars but it works. My only real complaint is that the beam is a little too wide it could be focused a bit more. A wide beam is good on the bars in general, but this could be slightly too wide. I am using the SL2 on the bars and a Dinotte 200L-AA on the helmet. Good combo, they complement each other well.


----------



## tgreathead (Mar 8, 2004)

reklar said:


> I like mine ... bright beam, good battery life. The mount on it wasn't the best for my handlebars but it works. My only real complaint is that the beam is a little too wide it could be focused a bit more. A wide beam is good on the bars in general, but this could be slightly too wide. I am using the SL2 on the bars and a Dinotte 200L-AA on the helmet. Good combo, they complement each other well.


My buddy (Nagaredama on here) has one. I was with him the other night while he used it and it seemed pretty bright. His only complaints are the mount and the cord connection. I think the mount can probably be easily solved but the connection would take a bit of rewiring. He just tied the connection in a loop before plugging them together which will hold just fine.

I'm still on the fence. I like that the Kentro has many configuring options with the lenses, batteries, etc., but the SL2 has higher output. Although I'm told the SL2 is basically overclocking to achieve the higher output so it gets really hot.

I'm also looking at the Cygolight TridenX and Trion 600 too.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Judging from the beam shots that were listed on forum the Kentro would have to be the winner. The Kentro looks to throw much farther than the Airbike. The Cygolite TridenX also is a nice option in the sub-$300 range and has more user friendly output modes. Once again, my P-7 torch has a nice combination of spill and throw....with batteries, charger and mount, all under $100.


----------



## tgreathead (Mar 8, 2004)

Cool, thanks for the info


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

tgreathead said:


> So its been a few months, what's a consensus from the owners?
> I'm now debating between the SL2 and Kentro.


I've had one winter's use with the original. It has been working well, and my opinion has not changed. The original had a fiddly thumb screw mount, which was not very quick to install, but worked fine. The switch was a bit annoying, in that it would cycle though to the next power level if you turned it off. The beam is broad with a medium spot, which makes for a good bar mounted pattern. I find the beam pattern ideal for twisty treed single track, it's not bad for fire roads but the spot does not have a much punch as the spot patterns, and it
is probably not as ideal for desert singletrack. This probably reflects the local trails of the designer.

I have not had any issues with the connector, but I mount the battery to the stem. If the battery is mounted to the frame, I can see the connector being yanked apart. The unit gets nice and warm, but not hot (in our winters).

If you prefer a hotter spot, you might also look into the HanLite product from the same country - I have not tried it though.


----------



## tgreathead (Mar 8, 2004)

jacyb said:


> http://www.alltopshoes.com


just die.


----------

